# Young Lab NEEDS A HOME



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl!

Would your sister in law consider working with a Lab Rescue?

There is one located in Austin, TX.

Here is their website:

Heart of Texas Lab Rescue

Contact Info:

To contact us:
Heart of Texas Lab Rescue, Inc.
P.O. Box 81821
Austin, TX 78708-1821
512-259-5810​ 
For all information on policies/procedures for
taking a dog into our program, or about our organization in general, please email us at
[email protected]​


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I cannot help directly but if she wants another rescue contact, I can vouch for this one : Mile High Labrador Retriever Mission. (e-mail : 
[email protected] )

I have worked with them for two Louisiana Labs and they are very helpful. They use Pilots&Paws regularly for transports so even though it is far from your SIL, it would not be impossible. They require a temperament evaluation but it does not have to be done by a professional behaviorist; your SIL or the vet the dog is at could probably do it.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you. I am passing the information of the rescue on to her. I was wondering about a rescue as well. This isn't the first time she has rescued a animal. There are a lot of strays down in her area, so as an animal lover she picks them all up! They are also dropped off and abandoned at her clinc. She has raised so many kittens. Up here in Maine, it would be real easy to dropped strays off at a shelter, but down in Texas, since there are a lot of them, I think it makes things harder.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Heart of Texas Lab Rescue said no, and she e-mailed mile high. The humane society is a walk-in basis so only if there is room will they take her. So they are trying the humane society today, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Did not get her into the humane society, was a long line and even got there early. They only took 5 dogs. I sent her a list of other rescues I found. Anyone know anything about these ones?

Dallas / Fort Worth Labrador Retriever Rescue Club

Texas Lab Rescue

Welcome to Labrador Retriever Rescue of North Texas

Lone Star Labrador Retriever Rescue in the DFW/Dallas/Fort Worth/North Texas area


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Great news! My sister in law was able to place the lab in a local rescue organization today! It takes awhile down there for those poor strays to find homes.  I am thankful there are people out there like my sister in law who take the time to find them places to go.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> Great news! My sister in law was able to place the lab in a local rescue organization today! It takes awhile down there for those poor strays to find homes.  I am thankful there are people out there like my sister in law who take the time to find them places to go.


That's great. Tell your SIL she has Admirers on GRF!


----------

